# Laptop for 55K max



## clmlbx (Jul 18, 2016)

*1) What is your budget? *55K max (If can get around 40K it will be great)*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*

Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
*


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
*Photoshop and programming (Mostly brackets but may be IDE like Dreamweaver )
Web Development for now and mobile app development for near future*


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

*Required (can not compromise on):

Intel i5 (No AMd Processors)
8GB Ram DDR3 at least
Dedicated Graphic card 

Preferred

Full HD screen (It is mostly required)
Back lit keyboard
at least 500GB HDD
ethernet port
usb 3 port
Port for external monitor
Graphic card 940m or higher with 2GB Ram*

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: *Dell, Hp, Asus (I guess),*
b. Dislike: *quality matters*


6) Anything else you would like to say?
*

Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) extended preferred
Purchase place Local (I purchase online a lot but for this Price I will prefer buying locally)
Won't mind Mac  but that will be out of my budget. I already have a pretty good Desktop, I need one for go (but weight does not matter to me)

Desktop config that  I have

I5 4th generation
8GB Ram
Nvidia GTS250
2TB Hard-Disk

Yes I have seen lot of threads related to this but I was not satisfied with their answers so thought lets give a try with my queries.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't think those softwares you mentioned require a GPU. If you want to save money, check this:
Asus R558 R558UR-DM069D Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook N0NB09Q1-M00580 Rs.44990  Price in India - Buy Asus R558 R558UR-DM069D Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Free DOS/2 GB Graphics) Notebook N0NB09Q1-M00580 Glossy Dark Brown Online - Asus : Flipkart.com

For GT940M, check these:
HP Pavilion 15 AB 15-ab205tx Core i5, 5th Gen - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook (N8L46PA) Rs.49690  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15 AB 15-ab205tx Core i5, 5th Gen - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook (N8L46PA) Natural SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Acer Aspire V3-575G Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook nx.g5esi.001 Rs.49200  Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire V3-575G Intel Core i5 (6th Gen) - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook nx.g5esi.001 Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.com


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 18, 2016)

I will check those laptops, but just to answer you, Photoshop is very good with graphic card. Performance is great when working on High resolution Images, Multiple Art boards, Applying filters and Importing 3D Objects and yes rendering too


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes true software like photoshop cs6 and cc 2015/2016 actually need a gpu for better performance output


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 25, 2016)

hi,  I have not yet bought lappy as I got very busy, but I am sure I will buy one this week can you please suggest one from dell.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2016)

clmlbx said:


> hi,  I have not yet bought lappy as I got very busy, but I am sure I will buy one this week can you please suggest one from dell.



Why only Dell? Dell has no laptops with 1080p screen under 60k... Forget backlit keyboard (My 7559 doesn't have it)


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 26, 2016)

Dell:- just as I have a more trust in this brand. 

well from your suggestions below one looks good, yes I will have to add 4Gb Ram more to it

HP Pavilion 15 AB 15-ab205tx Core i5, 5th Gen - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook (N8L46PA) Rs.49690  Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15 AB 15-ab205tx Core i5, 5th Gen - (4 GB/1 TB HDD/Windows 10/2 GB Graphics) Notebook (N8L46PA) Natural SIlver Online - HP : Flipkart.com

- - - Updated - - -

and yes battery too ( If it can be added.)


----------



## Minion (Jul 26, 2016)

clmlbx said:


> Dell:- just as I have a more trust in this brand.
> 
> well from your suggestions below one looks good, yes I will have to add 4Gb Ram more to it
> 
> ...



Battery is good it will last for 4-5 hrs on browsing to keep battery healthy use your laptop plugged in to wall socket if its available nearby.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 27, 2016)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] thanks

Guys please check this model , It looks really good on paper. but need some views on it.

*HP Pavilion 15-AU084TX*

HP Pavilion 15-au084tx Product Specifications | HP® Customer Support

I am getting that model for 58K (that includes 8GB Ram instead of 4 as Default.)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2016)

^ That has 940M for 58k while you can get 950M for lesser.


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2016)

clmlbx said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] thanks
> 
> Guys please check this model , It looks really good on paper. but need some views on it.
> 
> ...



Looks great to me.

- - - Updated - - -



clmlbx said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] thanks
> 
> Guys please check this model , It looks really good on paper. but need some views on it.
> 
> ...



one more thing this model is available for 54k

Plz go through comments
Review unboxing of HP Pavilion AU series laptops notebooks look &amp; feel keyboard webcam Full hd - YouTub


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ That has 940M for 58k while you can get 950M for lesser.



Please share model no for that laptops.



Minion said:


> one more thing this model is available for 54k
> 
> Plz go through comments
> Review unboxing of HP Pavilion AU series laptops notebooks look &amp; feel keyboard webcam Full hd - YouTub



well by default it comes with 4GB , so I guess extra is for another 4GB

guys, I am sorry but I am having a second thought for buying a expensive laptop. My initial reason to buy laptop was for presentation of my designs and business presentations. then I thought if I am buying a laptop then I should also be able to do my professional work on it (using photoshop and other apps), but now I am thinking it is very less chances I can do any professional work on laptop (atleast not long hours), as laptop has compact keyboard, no mouse, and screen being too small

so I am thinking of buying a simple i3 with 8GB ram and so config.. can you please also suggest laptop with that config. some where around 30-35K


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2016)

HP Notebook -15-AC650TU


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2016)

clmlbx said:


> Please share model no for that laptops.



Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co

You'll get 14% cashback (around 9k) making effective price as 54k.

another one around same price (but seller warranty):
Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co


----------



## lucyorloski (Aug 4, 2016)

I generally prefer HP laptops over Dell. But still if you want to go for Dell Laptop under 50k,then you can consider Dell New Inspiron 15 5558 laptop, it has 8GB RAM and 1TB hard drive. But in my personal opinion i will go for HP Pavilion 15-ab205TX Laptop. It is also a decent laptop under 50k.


----------



## AVIPI (Aug 6, 2016)

If u can go till 35k ,I would suggest to go for Hp ac620tx 
It's 41k in paytm.com ,just book it after checking that it should be hp authorised, seller like magnum,itdeals are hp authorised . And use promo code like Lap12 to get 12% cashback which u can transfer to your bank. 
So after cashback this would cost u around 35-36k which in which u r getting i3 6th gen,1 tb HDD, 4gb ram,2gb Amd r330, 15.6 hd FHD display, original win 10.. very good config imho.


----------

